
Can Remote Work Reverse the Rural Brain Drain? - e2e4
https://www.forbes.com/sites/abdullahimuhammed/2019/03/01/can-remote-work-reverse-the-rural-brain-drain/#7ee230d828d1
======
e2e4
from the article:

We are looking at a new workplace climate, largely due to demands of
Millennials and Gen Z’ers for work and life environments that are very
different from traditional ones. Here are their important values that
contribute to this new concept of work:

1\. These generations want authentic eco-friendly lifestyles

2\. They want quality of life based upon experiences, not things

3\. Many believe that “living off the grid” is a valuable pursuit

4\. The majority wants to sustain a healthy work/life balance and have
flexible work hours.

None of these values are fully satisfied by those “big city lights.”

p.s. while the conclusion is not solid; values mentioned would probably appeal
to many (myself included).

